# Chix Beach 12/05/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

After a good app @ Alexander's, (I do say they've got a good deal on Alfreado - Shrimp or Chicken) for 10 bucks, not bad....I got the waders and the dog for an inspection. The sea's were certainly still a bit tumultuous. NNW @ 5 my ars!!  










Twas a wee bit chilly down there, only 30 degrees...w/ a fairly stiff wind....

These crazy cold water jelly's we're washed up all over.....










I braved it and got into the drink, even though the birds were WAY OUT there.....but it was worth the frost bite...



















MirroLures and MirroLures were the Ticket until my hands turned into a block of ice...










I lit a fire to keep warm.....then....eewww, MY BAD!!!!










Just kidding of course, but I aint kidden' about the chill factor down there...dress for the ice....:beer:


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

That's hysterical Nice job on the fish:fishing:


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

PRETTY WORK SKUNK!Digging the threads,truelly a diehard to be fishing them tempuratures.Hear anything about striper being caught around oregon inlet?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Lmao , way to stay on them !


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Toooo funny Skunk!!! Way to "burnem". How far are you able to cast the mirrolure out?? Or is the better question how do you have it rigged? I know they (mirrolures) weigh little and the cast just cant be that far and I know you have waders on and all so how do you get the lure out to the fish??


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

mud said:


> Toooo funny Skunk!!! Way to "burnem". How far are you able to cast the mirrolure out?? Or is the better question how do you have it rigged? I know they (mirrolures) weigh little and the cast just cant be that far and I know you have waders on and all so how do you get the lure out to the fish??


When I'm fishing for schoolies, I use a Shimano Ultralite. That'll get the lure out there far enough. The schoolies last night were hitting 15 to 20' from my legs in the froth. 

Skunk....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Skunk! 15 to 20' wow!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

mud said:


> Toooo funny Skunk!!! Way to "burnem". How far are you able to cast the mirrolure out?? Or is the better question how do you have it rigged? I know they (mirrolures) weigh little and the cast just cant be that far and I know you have waders on and all so how do you get the lure out to the fish??[/QU
> 
> Just thinking the same thing.
> 
> What is the magic number of that mirrolure? I may have to give the lighter tackle a try.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

From the pics, at least someone was able to keep THIS fire under control! LMAO


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Skunk -- LOL
congrats on the fishies -- fire or no, looks like you've got a "hot spot"  -- 
this isn't what's meant by "spot burning" is it?!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> mud said:
> 
> 
> > Toooo funny Skunk!!! Way to "burnem". How far are you able to cast the mirrolure out?? Or is the better question how do you have it rigged? I know they (mirrolures) weigh little and the cast just cant be that far and I know you have waders on and all so how do you get the lure out to the fish??[/QU
> ...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks like fun, ya'll will see a bunch of me out there next week! I'll bring the marshmellows.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thats not right.....*

great last pic. Btw.......congrats on the catch.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Skunk,
Great photos! You're just burn'em up!

Mud/Fishman,
Mirrolures cast remarkably far considering they are 1/2 oz. At night try the darker colors Mirrolures like a 52MR PD (purple demon) or NS (black night stalker) but have some other colors handy just in case the fish want something else. However, things get tough if you are trying to throw a 1/2 oz. Mirrolure against a stiff wind. A 3/4 oz. Rat-L-Trap may cut through the wind easier and Skunk seemed to do pretty well on lipless crank baits.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ian said:


> PRETTY WORK SKUNK!Digging the threads,truelly a diehard to be fishing them tempuratures.Hear anything about striper being caught around oregon inlet?




LMAO...it ain't cold yet....wait til their daddy's and mommy's start blitzin.


Purty werk Matt.....as the eternal Beavis would say..."Fire...Fire...Fire"


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice report, gotta real good laugh on that one!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

ahhh so now we know who lit the big fire down there a few years back


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Missed Out*

What happen Skunkster my pic did not make the grade . Figures they would show in wind & driving rain , but I did manage to get my SLAM for the day: TB Speck, 1 TB & 1 24" Pup, and of course the little dilly captured while in the presence of the Great SkunkApe.....PEACE OUT


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey SKunk, got a couple questions. 
With all this talk about mirrOlures, i've been meaning to go grab a couple, but everytime I'm intimidated because theres so many freaking selections...any suggestions on shape and model...


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

TT11 is the ole classic~!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Skunk,
> Great photos! You're just burn'em up!
> 
> Mud/Fishman,
> Mirrolures cast remarkably far considering they are 1/2 oz. At night try the darker colors Mirrolures like a 52MR PD (purple demon) or NS (black night stalker) but have some other colors handy just in case the fish want something else.


I forgot about those two LOL

I gues you bend the barbs on those jewels. Three set of trebles.:--|


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fishman,

Three trebles are a little much, especially if you are doing a lot of catch & release. 

I use an eyeglass repair flat head screwdriver to remove the screw/bracket and remove the middle hook. Removing the middle hook does not effect how the lure casts. 

Sandflea mentioned he smashes the barbs for easier release. However, the barbs may help you hold on to that trophy fish! I never use my fingers to remove a treble hook... use small pliers or a Hook Out.

As far as which Mirrolure to choose... I figure your choice should be based in part on the depth of water and how fast the current is moving. Remember the TT series sink faster than the 52 M/MR series.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Fishman,
> 
> Three trebles are a little much, especially if you are doing a lot of catch & release.
> 
> ...


You'd be suprised, the barbs aren't needed if you keep tension on your line. You can quickly release the fish and get back to fishing. Mirror Lure makes a model that has a single hook, cast better, does less damage to the fish and it is less likely that you'll wind up with a thrashing fish on one hook and your hand on the other. It happens all the time.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mirrolure makes a 68 series that is the same length/size as the TT and 52 series but it weighs 7/8 oz. compared to the other two that both weigh 1/2 oz. It is shaped the same with 3 hooks like the other two and I usually remove the front hook because it's easier to handle, especially with a fish on it. It comes in most of the same colors but casts farther and fishes lower because of the added weight.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

jay b,

Thanks for the info... but I don't see the 68 in the most recent Mirrolure catalog. Is it discontinued since it is so close in weight to the 65 and 77?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

65 is a 2 hook model, a little shorter and 1oz. The 77 is about the same weight but larger in the body so it doesn't cast as far. The 68's have been steady producers over the years wading the bar at Lynnhaven and Chics.


----------

